# I'm NOT Your Type



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

[Quoted material from Private Messages deleted by moderator]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Well, I don't think we are ALL mean people, but then as usual, I don't know what's going on. Sorry, you're having a tough time of it.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, people here like to pour vinegar on newbies before cannibalizing them. It get so bad nice people are afraid to post publicly out of fear of being cannibalized too. One thing about it though, it triggers newbies into showing who they really are.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have no idea what I just stepped into,
but it appears to smell badly and is 
sticking to the bottom of my shoe.

(Hobbles quickly to the doorway,
and exits quickly without looking back.)


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

EvoQ,

Public posting content from private messages you received is a infraction point covered board participation offense. Please do not do it.

If you received harassing private messages place the posters on your ignore list or use the report PM icon and let site administration address it in the future.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Laura said:


> Yeah, people here like to pour vinegar on newbies before cannibalizing them. It get so bad nice people are afraid to post publicly out of fear of being cannibalized too. One thing about it though, it triggers newbies into showing who they really are.



It also shows how some of the old timers think they have extra privilege which they don't and a few will discover over the next few days as we work our way through the thread in mod review. 

Everybody please remember to be nice as most everyone who participates on this board has some sort of extra baggage they are toting, therapy or counseling they are going through or introspection they are trying to figure out so they can chart their future path.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Everybody please remember to be nice as most everyone who participates on this board has some sort of extra baggage they are toting, therapy or counseling they are going through or introspection they are trying to figure out so they can chart their future path.


And some of us are just floozies! :bouncy:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Like most women, Users and floozers lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think that was what Jay was talking about in his WMD posting. Floozies, lol


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Laura said:


> Yeah, people here like to pour vinegar on newbies before cannibalizing them. It get so bad nice people are afraid to post publicly out of fear of being cannibalized too. One thing about it though, it triggers newbies into showing who they really are.


I think that sounds pretty severe, probably because it's a dramatic exaggeration. It's actually a pretty welcoming crowd here. If someone is just plain ol' socially inept, however, we can't change that. I ain't got the first bit of sympathy for someone who insults the other posters, claims that we are all narrow-minded, then cries like a baby that we're all just a bunch of meanies when he doesn't like the reaction. Sorry, but I just can't condone that behavior from a grown man.

EvoQ....just mellow out, dude. Nobody is picking on you, and you don't have enemies here. SOCIALIZE, man! 

Shrek, nothing was wrong with the other thread. This is another example of mods interfering with reasonable social interaction of the grown folks and causing a problem by trying to fix a problem that didn't exist in the first place.

Bill, all I have to say to you is......
CAN
WE 
PUULEEEASE
GET
SOME
TA-TA'S
UP
IN
HURR!!?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I must admit in this particular case BBQ sauce was used instead of the usual straight vinegar. Getting triggered and lashing out at the innocent members certainly is the shortcut to Online Train Wreck Hall of Fame.

Consider yourselves lucky, Ladies.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

GOOD LUCK with that LOL


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The dude seriously doesn't know how to just let things drop. And that always gives me insight into how someones character comes out in true form.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

This is a very supportive, welcoming crowd, yet most of the folks here call it like they see it and that can be mistaken as being "mean".

EvoQ- I am glad you came back (even if you quoted a PM!) What you may need to take into consideration is that because this is an internet forum, the women here have had the pleasure of many fakes and weirdos coming in and attempting to blow smoke up our skits. We are cautious. Don't take it personally.

Just hang out, participate in the conversations, get to know us and let us get to know you. I understand that you feel the need to be defensive because you feel "attacked", but this really is a safe, fun place!

PS Welcome!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Laura said:


> I must admit in this particular case BBQ sauce was used instead of the usual straight vinegar. Getting triggered and lashing out at the innocent members certainly is the shortcut to Online Train Wreck Hall of Fame.
> 
> Consider yourselves lucky, Ladies.


See? Lovely Laura is SMART!....She knows how to be appealing even when she's being ornery. In case nobody's told you today, Lovely Laura, you ma'am, are freakin' awesome.

EvoQ, this ain't a dating site in the traditional sense. How you didn't see that from the beginning is beyond me, but whatever. If you want to make some friends, though, we're glad to have ya'.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> This is a very supportive, welcoming crowd, yet most of the folks here call it like they see it and that can be mistaken as being "mean".
> 
> EvoQ- I am glad you came back (even if you quoted a PM!) What you may need to take into consideration is that because this is an internet forum, the women here have had the pleasure of many fakes and weirdos coming in and attempting to blow smoke up our skits. We are cautious. Don't take it personally.
> 
> ...


I was never intentionally blowing smoke up y'all's skirts! I was only STARING up the skirts while enjoying a Marlboro.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Perv!!! eep: ound:ound:ound:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

And he has done it again, lol. He really just needs to write a book. The life and times of living in the swamp. :rock:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, Swamp Man. Town folks don't quite grasp until too late us Country Kids play catch with shot puts and field hockey with croquet sets. We dust over the fresh cow pies to use as bases, SAY we're playing softball and yell, "SLIDE!"

Perhaps the next one that comes along we can make Carolina Long Pork. Apple Cider Vinegar, Brown Sugar and Louisiana Hot Sauce. YUM!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

"Lovely Laura"....I like that!!! =)


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> "Lovely Laura"....I like that!!! =)


 So do I. :grin:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

BUTT, SZ said, (blowing smoke up our SKITS). Does she wear smoky skits lol.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Smells like poo in here......LOL!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> BUTT, SZ said, (blowing smoke up our SKITS). Does she wear smoky skits lol.


 
No. I wear jeans with hay and poo on them! Fowler, must be me that you smell!!! :grin:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Smells like poo in here......LOL!!!


Must be your granny panties.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Smells like poo in here......LOL!!!


* * * * * * * 
See post#4.
:yuck:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, but you just stepped in poo. Fowler flings it! Way more exciting!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

what are granny panties? I saw your post thus...the comment...Copper kid like shan said you stepped in it....LOL!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well well well...look who is here. Guess someone has stepped away from playing with her sheep long enough to hang out with us........Hey there Little Bo Peep!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

They wont stop baaaaaing at me!!!! so I'm taking a break from the heat and sucking and licking on this cold, long, dripping down my chin popcycle, hoping to pick up some internet babes for my cellar.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sweet! Sounds like a good time to be had...even for the unsuspecting "customers." =)


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

EvoQ said:


> [Quoted material from Private Messages deleted by moderator]


I'm NOT Your Type

There are all types of people on this site. For the most part, we all get along........however, there is the occasional disagreement. Those moments seem to work themselves out amicably.

Just because this forum is not the dating site that you had hoped for does not mean that your statement...."I'm not your type," is accurate. You don't seem to be here long enough to make that assessment.......:shrug:

I think that most of us would be glad to have you participate in the discussions......and learn about the people who participate here, and let us know about you.....and your homesteading activities/interests.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Heck, if i got my feelings hurt by everyone who wasnt my type.........?

Well i guess i would he who i am, cuz it does hurt some times.

I am who i am and i am someone's type. Glax i aint everyone's type. I dont have that type of time or energy.

I never could say no.

To the right type.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I think someone has fallen victim to Fowler's cellar. eep:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Fowlers celler? 
She aint got the same like celler as in that movie where this zombie, whatever he was, I cant remember, drove an old 46 Chevy panel truck up and down the highway that had an abandonded church in front of it, and this girl and guy in a early 60s car finds out that hes got a celler full of dead and dying victims in it?? What was the name of that movie?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

See what happens? I'm nice to Bill and the thread gets deleted


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Not only that, my heart hurts. I don't get free meds till the 2nd tues of Aug


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Well not to take the fun out...but you all have been nice to me since I showed up a little over a month ago

Where I grew up...if someone picked on you...that means they like you...you all like that?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe Skeeter, that is because ya came and didn't rock the boat and are nice? Being nice and caring goes a long way in my own little opinion. We are mostly always nice in here, we all have our hang ups from time to time but when you get to know us you will eventually consider us family.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I can be a tad sarcastic but Cindilu is always nice!!! That's one of the many reasons why l love her so much!


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

cindilu said:


> Maybe Skeeter, that is because ya came and didn't rock the boat and are nice? Being nice and caring goes a long way in my own little opinion. We are mostly always nice in here, we all have our hang ups from time to time but when you get to know us you will eventually consider us family.


Thanks 
I could use a bit of family


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

skeeter said:


> Thanks
> I could use a bit of family


Dysfunctional family for sure!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I can be a tad sarcastic but Cindilu is always nice!!! That's one of the many reasons why l love her so much!


Hey now, LOL, I am not always nice, I do have a b  side as well ya know, lol. 

Yep, it is dysfunctional at best but we all have our parts to play, teehee, our homesteading family that is. :buds::bash:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Dysfunctional family for sure!!!


We put the FUN in dysfunctional!:drum:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I've never faked a sarcasm. NEVER!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive had women who faked a sarcasm during sex before lol.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

stuff like this just proves again y'all are my type ha


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I would still like a good definition of what "normal" is supposed to be...lol


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

skeeter said:


> Well I would still like a good definition of what "normal" is supposed to be...lol


,
From what I can gather, it's when you reach that milestone in life when you get to be 100% bored 100% of the time.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Fowler said:


> They wont stop baaaaaing at me!!!! so I'm taking a break from the heat and sucking and licking on this cold, long, dripping down my chin popcycle, hoping to pick up some internet babes for my cellar.


ound:Fowler, you are so baaaaaaaad!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

skeeter said:


> Well I would still like a good definition of what "normal" is supposed to be...lol


Not us? :heh:


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

EvoQ, in the first post you made in ST, you described who you are and what you are looking for in a partner. That approach seems reasonable in a singles forum . . . however, your effort resulted in being draped over the coals. In this thread your OP has been deleted. Perhaps it is deserved, perhaps not. If I may make an observation, the responses and comments you have made toward others says as much about you as the resume you put forth in your very first OP in ST. I believe many of the comments and attacks upon you were unwarranted . . . many cheap shots at your expense. But, you did not rise above it, IMO. . . 

I understand the reason for the first post, you want to meet someone. I am sorry that so many on ST are not sympathetic to your plight and unforgiving of your attempt since many have been where you are at some time in their life.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Well I would still like a good definition of what "normal" is supposed to be...lol


It's just a setting on the dryer.


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

What does OP stand for? Thanks....rick


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> It's just a setting on the dryer.


 I haven't seen that setting on a dryer in decades. So Normal must mean OLD, all spare parts must be salvaged from the dump.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Terri in WV said:


> Not us? :heh:


Your normal to me


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

rickpaul said:


> What does OP stand for? Thanks....rick


original post(er)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> original post(er)


i thought it was open pollinated......:bouncy::grumble:...roflmao


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

opinionated posterior...

overly problematic...

openly paranoid...

:spinsmiley:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

onion preserves


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm original post or poster???? Althought I do like opinionated posterior.. LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ornry posterior


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot Terri..........rick


----------

